# Apple TV 3 & NBA



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Actuellement aux USA, j'ai craquer cet apres midi pour l'ATV 3, presque uniquement car j'ai vu que l'on pouvait regarder les match de NBA ou NHL grâce a nos abonnement NBA League Pass (bien sur, il faut en avoir un), chose que j'ai, ;ais lorsque je tape mes identifiants, cela ne fonctionne pas et me répond " unable to login "

j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une solution et/ou rencontre le meme problème


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2012)

À mon avis, il faut voir du côté du support de ton fournisseur d'abonnement sportif. Cela doit bien fonctionner et soit tu as un numéro érodé, soit tu dois avoir des majuscules ou autre mal rentrées. Je ne sais pas de quoi se compose ce code d'abonnement, c'est long ?


----------



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2012)

Ah non pas du tout ce sont des login simple comme sur ce forum, spaceiinvaders, un mot de passe de ton choix. Je pense pas me tromper apres 20 tentatives, je les e mail mais pour l'instant pas de reponse


----------

